# Which Tau Scheme?



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello,
I really need help with finding a good color scheme for my future Tau army(got battlebox and a character so far...).

I have the following colors!










Im thinking of painting "clothes" dark brown with highlights and on the armor I'm thinking of maybe desert light brown or maybe medium green? Black with grey highlights is also a cool option!

Give me examples on good looking Tau figures!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Personally, I've always favored the darker themes for Tau, using the bright as a signal color rather than the overall theme.

A great example is this:









What level of detail are we talking though?


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> What level of detail are we talking though?











I painted this warboss last week end, so now you now how my average miniature looks like.

About the Tau colors, could this work?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

lambesis said:


> About the Tau colors, could this work?


Absolutely, that's the direction I would have suggested. However, I would probably make the leather medium or light grey instead of the brown that you're using. It's all personal preference though in the end.

Oh and that Ork Warboss looks awesome man - Great job!


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Absolutely, that's the direction I would have suggested. However, I would probably make the leather medium or light grey instead of the brown that you're using. It's all personal preference though in the end.
> 
> Oh and that Ork Warboss looks awesome man - Great job!


Thanks! That's the AoBR warboss and it was a pleasure to paint 

Well, I think I have to "finalists".
1. Grey clothes and black armour, or
2. Dark brown clothes and desert Khaki armour.

I´m using the agrellan earth special paint for the bases, so maybe the Dark brown/khaki version would be appropriate?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the Black and Tan color scheme you used in the image, but the grey and black or brown and tan looks both will give you that same dark feel. What "Sept" color are you planning to use for the accent color? White like the picture?


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> I like the Black and Tan color scheme you used in the image, but the grey and black or brown and tan looks both will give you that same dark feel. What "Sept" color are you planning to use for the accent color? White like the picture?


I'm not sure, maybe yellow? Cuz I think Khaki clothes, Black armour and yellow sept stripes could look really cool!

But the following schemes could also be nice: Dark brown clothes, khaki armour and white stripes!

I can't decide :cray:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I like that test model! Just try out a few different ones I'f you aren't sure about what you want.


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I like that test model! Just try out a few different ones I'f you aren't sure about what you want.


But when I'm going onto bigger stuff, arent they gonna look a bit too dark?

What do you guys think about the Black Armour/khaki cloth on bigger models like this one? (change the blue to khaki in your mind...  )


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

be VERRRY careful with any camo ideas.

as some one who paints camo marines i can tell your, there boring to look at and they are boring to paint with almost no visual interest.

which, is kinda the point of camo so I'm actually doing it right.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The thing to remember with Tau is that they don't always deploy in colors that blend in with the enviroment, take Farsight for an example.

That Broadside you posted is using the blue as a sept color. That said Khaki would work fine. Out of a choice of white or yellow when combine with Khaki I would go with white as I think the yellow might blend into it a bit.


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> be VERRRY careful with any camo ideas.
> 
> as some one who paints camo marines i can tell your, there boring to look at and they are boring to paint with almost no visual interest.
> 
> which, is kinda the point of camo so I'm actually doing it right.


I know the feeling bro.

My goal with this Tau army is to have "glowing" miniatures. I don't want dark, gothic and dirty looking minis, instead i really wan't them to shine. So bright colors to be more precise!


----------



## lambesis (Nov 6, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> The thing to remember with Tau is that they don't always deploy in colors that blend in with the enviroment, take Farsight for an example.
> 
> That Broadside you posted is using the blue as a sept color. That said Khaki would work fine. Out of a choice of white or yellow when combine with Khaki I would go with white as I think the yellow might blend into it a bit.


Wise words!

I kind of would like to have the armour in a brighter color, but the more time I spend looking at this picture, makes me wanna go for a black "stealth" army!








And this might be a noobish question, but is it "hard" to get a good shiny black? I'm thinking: black base, black layer, grey highlights then black wash?


----------

